# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche >  Thailändische Fertiggerichte bei Aldi Nord
Hat schon jemand die Fertiggerichte bei Aldi probiert, die es neuerdings dort in der Tiefkühltruhe gibt? Sie sind offensichtlich von CP Foods direkt aus Thailand.

Interessant vielleicht der Preisvergleich, in Thailand kosten sie wohl 40 Baht, hier 1,99, also knapp 100 Baht, bei einem etwa fünffachen Durchschnittsverdienst. Somit ist, wie oft, das Essen hier eigentlich billiger im Kaufkraftvergleich.

----------


## big_cloud

Da ich im Besitz eines Reisreaktors als auch eines Wok bin, muss ich nicht auf Fertiggerichte zurueck greifen

----------


## Hua Hin

Ist das eine einmalige Aktion oder gehören sie zum festen Warenbestand?
Also in ALDI-Süd ist sie jedenfalls noch nicht angekommen.

Gruss Alex

----------

Ist doch schön, wenn man ein bisschen Thailand in Old Jöreman hat.
Und wenn es nur aus der Tiefkühltruhe kommt.
(manchmal reicht es auch)

----------

> Ist das eine einmalige Aktion oder gehören sie zum festen Warenbestand?
> Also in ALDI-Süd ist sie jedenfalls noch nicht angekommen.
> 
> Gruss Alex


Da stand nichts von "nur kurze Zeit", nur "Neu". Es gab verschiedene Sorten. Ich habe mal Gaeng Ped Gai mitgenommen und werde demnächst berichten, wie es geschmeckt hat.


BigC, auch ich bin derartig mit Kochutensilien ausgestattet, habe aber meist abends wenig Lust mich an den Herd zu stellen um eine Portion zu kochen, zumal es dann wohl wesentlich teurer käme.

----------

> ...zumal es dann wohl wesentlich teurer käme.


Dat kommt noch.

----------

...du meine Fresse.   ::

----------


## Hua Hin

Phommel, erst probieren, dann meckern.  ::

----------

Dem Phommel geht's wohl weniger um Geschmacksbandbreiten.

----------

Phommel, sprich dich aus.

----------

Chak, hast schon 'ne Ahnung, nicht?

----------


## walter

herbert, du bist doch "Aldi-SÜD".
soll ich dir was schicken?

----------

> ...soll ich dir was schicken?


Aber nix aus der Tiefkühltruhe. Wenn es aber was zu wärmen ist....

----------

> Chak, hast schon 'ne Ahnung, nicht?


Ich bin allerdings kein Freund von Ratespielchen. Meint nun Phommel, das wird alles viel teurer, wenn meine Braut erst hier ist?

----------

> Zitat von Monta
> 
> Meint nun Phommel, das wird alles viel teurer, wenn meine Braut erst hier ist?




Ob Chak dat wohl bis dahin geschaft?

----------

Das Curry schmeckte jedenfalls gar nicht schlecht. Bei Bedarf könnte ich Bilder nachliefern.

----------


## Erich

> Das Curry schmeckte jedenfalls gar nicht schlecht. Bei Bedarf könnte ich Bilder nachliefern.


Nee danke, mir ist jetzt schon schlecht  ::

----------


## walter

chak, 
setz doch mal ein foto ein. probieren tue ich`s auf jeden fall.   ::

----------

Hab ja schon so manches Tiefkühlprodukt probiert ( aus der CH und D stammende ). Selbst der Food vom Asian Lieferdienst war einfach bloss ein möder abklatsch des Originals. 


Darum mein Fazit: Wer so Müll futtert, hat auch nicht wirklich was mit Thailand am Hut. Man will einerseits als Kenner der kulinarischen Künste sich brüsten, aber es soll schnell gehen.......

....irgendwie hat das schon Paralellen zum schnellen Ehe-Import des Urlaubsfickmäuschen. 

Der einzige Unterschied zum *Gaumenschmaus" besteht wohl darin, dass der Pascha Gefahr läuft - im übertragenen Sinne - selbst in die Pfanne gehauen zu werden.

Nun denn - haut rein, Jungs! Tiefkühlkost forever ! 

Aber bedenkt: Das Zeugs ist etwa so autentisch wie Disney Thailand Ko Samui................

----------

> [...]Man will einerseits als Kenner der kulinarischen Künste sich brüsten, aber es soll schnell gehen.......
> 
> ....irgendwie hat das schon Paralellen zum schnellen Ehe-Import des Urlaubsfickmäuschen. 
> [...]


Phommel, das ist allerdings Schwachsinn. Mir z.B. ist es alleine finanziell kaum möglich jeden Abend exclusiv essen zu gehen, es würde ein Monatsbudget von grob geschätzt 1500 Euro allein hierfür erfordern, das ist zuviel. Wenn ich denn abends spät aus dem Büro nach hause komme bleibt auch nicht mehr so ungeheuer viel Lust größeren Zeitaufwand für das 'Essenkochen' zu betreiben, es bleibt dann nur die Möglichkeit von Fertiggerichten oder irgendwelche Pizza- / Gyros- / Burgerschmieden.

----------

So Schwachsinnig find ich den Vergleich nicht mal. Beim heutigen Lifestyle soll alles schnell und einfach gehen. Charakteristisch passt dat schon irgendwie zusammen....


...wie wäre es mit selber kochen? Den vorgeschobenen Zeitaufwand lasse ich nicht wirklich gelten. Denn bis der Frass erstmal aufgetaut ist, dauert es auch. Oder geht alles in der Microwelle? ....dann wären wir ja eigentlich wieder bei " es soll alles schnell und einfach gehen."

Die Nahrungsmittel in den asiatischen Shops sind ja oftmals noch preiswerter als bei Aldi und Co.

----------

> ...wie wäre es mit selber kochen? Die Nahrungsmittel in den asiatischen Shops sind ja oftmals noch preiswerter als bei Aldi und Co.


Phommel, das mache ich ja auch (selber kochen, allerdings nicht asiatisch), am Wochenende ... meist gibt es dann Montag auch noch mal etwas, das ich Sonntag kochte. Wenn ich dann allerdings abends nach hause komme bleibt keine Lust mehr zu kochen (was ja Zeit erfordert).

----------

Während das Reis im Topf gart, hat man doch längst nen Chicken süss/sauer gemacht. Also maximal 20 bis 30 Minuten. 

Bis Tiefkühlkost erstmal in der Pfanne geschmolzen ist und dann *gekocht" geht das sicher auch 15 Minuten. Eine Viertelstunde in der du auch nicht aus der Küche kommst, weil aufpassen musst, dass unten nix anbrennt.

Also nehmen wir mal eine Zeitersparnis von 10 Minuten............ eigentlich lächerlich oder?


Dass der Einkauf selbst umständlicher ist und mehr Zeit in Anspruch nimmt zu Fertigprodukten - dies stimmt natürlich.

Aber sollte man nicht gerade beim "Einkauf" näher hinschauen und sich Zeit nehmen um geeignete Qualität ausfindig zu machen? ....Mist schon wieder ne Paralelle gefunden

 ::

----------


## Met Prik

> ...wie wäre es mit selber kochen? Den vorgeschobenen Zeitaufwand lasse ich nicht wirklich gelten. Denn bis der Frass erstmal aufgetaut ist, dauert es auch. Oder geht alles in der Microwelle? ....dann wären wir ja eigentlich wieder bei " es soll alles schnell und einfach gehen."


Ich bin fuer Astronautenkost ... schnell zubereitet und sehr gehaltvoll   ::  

Ne, im Ernst ... die ganze Plagerei mit der Esserei geht mir tierisch auf den Sack und das Thaifood derzeit auch ... ich brauche mal wieder richtig derbe Eintoepfe, Rinderrouladen, Gyros, Doener etc pp   ::   ::

----------


## guenny

Stefan, man merkt dass dir das Berufsleben abgeht, sonst würdest du nicht so daherreden.
Was glaust du denn, wie es einem geht, der 10-12 Stunden unterwegs war, einen Termin nach dem anderen, Nerv, Druck, dann kommste heim. Hast Hunger. Natürlich haste die Zeit zum Kochen, es geht - das streite ich dir nicht ab - mit vielen Sachen genauso schnell wie Fastfood (sagen wir besser Convinience-Food) aus der Truhe.
Es gibt allerdings einen entscheidenden Unterschied: Für das von dir so verachtete Essen aus der Truhe brauche ich drei Handgriffe: Backofen anschmeissen, Pizza aus der Truhe und in den Herd schieben, rausholen und essen.
Das ist der entscheidende Unterschied, nicht die Zeit, die Arbeit des Kochens als solche.
Abgesehen daveon, kaufst du nicht täglich frisch ein, hast das Gemüse, den Salat im Kühlschrank, dann ist nach 2 Tagen der Nährstoffgehalt und die Frische schlechter wie bei Tiefgefrorenem.

----------

Ja stimmt, Guenny......die aus der Theke sind meist frischer und knackiger. Aber auch nur weil die Haltbarkeitsstoffe zugemischt werden. Entzieh mal das und es bleibt ein fahles Nichts übrig.



Menno, erkennt eigentlich hier niemand, dass dies ein satirischer Beitrag werden soll ?  ::

----------

Doch, ich kann den Stefan verstehen. Ist eine Frage der Prioritäten, mit oder ohne Job.
Das mit dem Einkaufen ist eine Frage der Organisation, das Schnibbeln vor dem Kochen kann einen, nach einem 10-Stunden-Tag, eher ruhig stimmen, als direkt die Glotze, oder den PC anzuschmeissen.
Und wenn die Kühlkost & Co dann alltägliche Gewohnheit wird, dann ist was schief gelaufen.

----------


## guenny

Nach einem 10-12-Stunden-Tag fallen mir alle möglichen Sachen zur Entspannung ein, die mir erheblich mehr Spass machen als Schnibbeln, Glotze oder PC. Das mal nebenbei.
Ansonsten mach ich - gerade fürs Wochenende - einen großen Bogen um Fastfood, Conviniencefood oder sonstiges FertigFood. Aldinische Wochen gibts bei mir keine.

----------


## odd

... und darum lasse ich kochen.

----------


## Joseph

odd schreibt:..  "und darum lasse ich kochen."

Ich jetzt auch.  Vorher viele Monate Restaurants und so, ist schon ein großer Unterschied....

Joseph

----------

Noch andere Unterschiede festgestellt?   :cool:

----------


## Joseph

Monta fragt: "Noch andere Unterschiede festgestellt?"

Ja, aber nicht so viele, wie ich gedacht hatte!  

Manche sind durchaus nicht von Vorteil. Am Sa. muss ich z.B. geschäftlich nach Paris, mit dem Zug, kostet jetzt doppelt so viel...

Joseph

----------

Hinter die Unterschiede mit Vorteil kommst Du auch noch.   ::

----------

> [...]Am Sa. muss ich z.B. geschäftlich nach Paris, mit dem Zug, kostet jetzt doppelt so viel...
> [...]


Fährst Du mit dem Thalys oder mit dem ICE?

Ich empfinde den Thalys als wesentlich zu eng bestuhlt.

----------


## Joseph

Ich fahre über Karlsruhe, mit dem Thalys komme ich zu spät an, hat man mir gesagt, ich muß spätestens um 7 Uhr morgens am Gare de l'est sein. In einem Salon im Hotel, das sich im Gare de l'est befindet, ist eine sogen. Papiergeldbörse, dort kommen viele Händler hin. Es gilt: der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm! Komme ich später, schnappen mir die Anderen alles weg, die Konkurrenz schläft nicht...

Joseph

----------

> Hab ja schon so manches Tiefkühlprodukt probiert ( aus der CH und D stammende ). Selbst der Food vom Asian Lieferdienst war einfach bloss ein möder abklatsch des Originals. 
> 
> 
> Darum mein Fazit: Wer so Müll futtert, hat auch nicht wirklich was mit Thailand am Hut. Man will einerseits als Kenner der kulinarischen Künste sich brüsten, aber es soll schnell gehen.......
> ...
> 
> Nun denn - haut rein, Jungs! Tiefkühlkost forever ! 
> 
> Aber bedenkt: Das Zeugs ist etwa so autentisch wie Disney Thailand Ko Samui................


Dir ist wohl entgangen, dass das nicht in Deutschland produzierte Thaigerichte sind, sondern diese direkt von CP Foods in Bangkok stammen.

Und zu der Zeitersparnis, das ganze dauert 7 Minuten in der Mikrowelle. Aber dazu folgt ein Fotobericht heute abend.




> Und wenn die Kühlkost & Co dann alltägliche Gewohnheit wird, dann ist was schief gelaufen.


Dann ist wohl bei mir etwas gewaltig schiefgelaufen, aber das meinen einige ja schon lange.

----------

> ...Dann ist wohl bei mir etwas gewaltig schiefgelaufen, aber das meinen einige ja schon lange.


Nee, wenn die Gerichte aus Thailand kommen, ist ja alles im grünen Bereich.   ::

----------


## guenny

> Nee, wenn die Gerichte aus Thailand kommen, ist ja alles im grünen Bereich.


gilt das jetzt - gleich den Analogieschlüssen von Stefan auch für die Frauen?

----------

> gilt das jetzt - gleich den Analogieschlüssen von Stefan auch für die Frauen?


Nur wenn sie auch tiefgefroren sind.   ::

----------

> Zitat von guenny
> 
> [...]]Nur wenn sie auch tiefgefroren sind.


Also ich kenn nur 'Aufblasbar' (Stw. gestern ein Hexe gevögelt, als ich fertig war ist der Stöpsel rausgegangen und sie ist aus dem Fenster geflogen.)

----------

Ich fahre nachher mal bei Aldi vorbei, mal sehen was es da noch so für Sorten gibt.

----------

Siehst Du das beim Vorbeifahren?

----------

Willst du mir Konkurrenz als Goldwaagennutzer machen? Natürlich implizierte das einen kurzen Halt vor dem Ladenlokal mit einem Rundgang durch die Verkäufsräume. Allerdings werde ich mich in diesem sozialen Brennpunkt (der Stadtteil, nicht der Laden an sich) nicht länger als unbedingt notwendig aufhalten.

----------

Frage mal am Rande, was wiegst Du denn auf Deiner Goldwaage?

René

----------

Gespaltene Haare oder ausgeschiedene Korinthen.

----------

Hier die Fotos.

So sieht die Verpackung aus:


Vor dem Erhitzen ist die Folie einzustechen:


Dann bei höchster Stufe für 7 Minuten in der Mikrowelle warmschießen:


Dann sieht das ganze etwa so aus:


Demnächst werde ich noch das grüne Curry und das Pad Thai versuchen.

----------

na hoffentlich überlebst du es als testperson. hehe.

----------


## Erich



----------

Also Erich, das wischst Du jetzt aber sofort auf.   ::  
Das sieht auch nicht viel anders als das aus, was man in Thailand an Stand in einer Plastiktüte zum mitnehmen abgepackt bekommt. Was soll es also, wenn man es nicht selbst probiert hat?

----------

Der Teller ist nicht autenthisch  ...und die Gabel schon mal gar nicht.


Besitzt Chak eine Katze ?  ...die mit Fell und vier Pfoten meine.

----------


## guenny

Die Soße sieht ein bischen dünn aus, aber sonst?
Hübsch angerichtet und mit frischem Thaibasilikum garniert würden doch die meisten gar nciht merken dass das von Aldi kommt und nicht aus der Restaurantküche.

----------


## Samuianer

...meinte immer das die Zwergaubergine nicht ins Red Curry gehoert, auch nicht die kleinen "Makuea"... das sind eigentlich Zutaten fuer die "gruene Koerrie"?

In der authentischen roten Koerrie, sind ausser der roten Koerriepaste, Fleisch oder Meeresgetier, Zitronenblatt und roten Gartenchillies da nichts weiter drin...

Belehrt mich eines Besseren!

Auf das "Pat Tai" bin ich gespannt...wie die das mit den frischen Sojakeimlingen, dem Stueckchen Fruehlingszwiebel, der Limette und den Erdnusskruemeln hinkriegen...von der  Schnitte Bananenbluete mal ganz abgesehen....   ::

----------

Exakt, Guenny. Geschmack recht authentisch, abzüglich des in Thailand üblichen Drecks und Gestanks am Straßenrand, und das mit der Soße hatte ich ja bereits in meinem Testbericht bemerkt. Schmeckt auf jeden Fall wesentlich besser als die Currys aus der Dose, die es im Asiashop zu kaufen gibt.

Phommel, wieso Katze, meinst du ernsthaft die essen diesen Thaifraß?

----------

> ...meinte immer das die Zwergaubergine nicht ins Red Curry gehoert, auch nicht die kleinen "Makuea"... das sind eigentlich Zutaten fuer die "gruene Koerrie"?
> 
> In der authentischen roten Koerrie, sind ausser der roten Koerriepaste, Fleisch oder Meeresgetier, Zitronenblatt und roten Gartenchillies da nichts weiter drin...


Es gibt doch keine Standardregeln für Thaigerichte.

----------


## Samuianer

> Es gibt doch keine Standardregeln für Thaigerichte.


Bisse dir ganz sicher? 

Habe hier NIE diese Zwergauberginen in der "Gaeng Pet", auch nicht in der Paneng gesehen!
Stehts NUR in der Gruenen "Gaeng Kiu Wan"...
Deswegen...

Habe mal gegoogelt... und siehe da, prompt 'n Rezept mit diesen Zwergauberginen...

_" Menge: 4 Portionen

2 Essl. Ã–l
1 Essl. rote Thai-Currypaste
400 Gramm Hähnchenbrustfilet
125 Gramm grüne Bohnen
2 jap. Auberginen
3 Tas. Hühnerbrühe
3 Tas. Kokosmilch aus der Dose
1 Essl. Fischsauce (Nam Pla)
1/4 Tas. gehacktes Thai-Basilikum

Haehnchenbrustfilet in Streifen von 1 cm Breite schneiden. Bohnen in
2,5-cm Stuecke schneiden. Auberginen in Wuerfel von 2x2 cm schneiden.
In einem grossen Topf das Oel bei mittlerer Hitze erwaermen. Currypaste
zufuegen, ruehrbraten, bis die Paste zu duften beginnt (ca. 1 Minute).
Huehnerfleisch zugeben, 2 Minuten mitbraten.

Bohnen und Auberginenwuerfel eine Minute mitbraten. Bruehe, Kokosmilch
und Fischsauce dazugiessen, zum Kochen bringen. Auf niedriger Flamme
koecheln lassen, bis die Gemuese gar sind, ca. 12 Minuten. Salzen,
pfeffern, Basilikum in die Suppe geben und servieren."_

 ::

----------

Welches von den beiden anderen Gerichten soll ich denn heute abend testen?

----------

Was steht denn zur Auswahl?

----------

Siehe unter dem letzten Foto.

----------

Nimm das in der Mitte.

----------

Was meinst du mit Mitte?



> Demnächst werde ich noch das grüne Curry und das Pad Thai versuchen.

----------

pu:t len jang diau (nur ein Späßle gemacht)
Nimm den Curry. Aber diesmal schön dekorieren.

----------


## guenny

Warum nicht kikiat atibai?

----------

Hat dat Chak jetzt nicht überlebt? Man hört nix mehr von ihm.

René

----------

> Hat dat Chak jetzt nicht überlebt? Man hört nix mehr von ihm.


Nee, der ist immer noch unschlüssig, welches Gericht er jetzt testen soll.

----------

Nein, nur beschäftigt und gestern zu müde.

Das grüne Curry wurde wie gewünscht vorgestern getestet. Es sollte eine Stufe schärfer sein als das rote, was ich aber nicht bestätigen konnte. Ansonsten hat auch das gemundet.

Möchtet ihr den vollen Fotobericht oder nur das Endprodukt sehen?

----------

> Möchtet ihr den vollen Fotobericht oder nur das Endprodukt sehen?


Bitte keinen Fotobericht über "Endprodukte" aus dem hong na:m. Ansonsten gerne.

----------

Nun denn.

Die Packungen sind einfach zu finden in der Tiefkühltruhe, da das rote Curry eine rote Verpackung hat, das grüne eine, nun haltet euch fest ob der Überraschung, eine grüne.


Da letztes Mal sich jemand mokiert hat über die nicht authentische Gabel, die ich benutzt hatte um Löcher in die Folie zu pieksen, habe ich diesmal ein etwas thailändischeres Gerät genommen:

Ich glaube das nennt sich Sakabüa oder so ähnlich.

Dann wieder für 7 Minuten in die Mirkowelle bei 750 Watt:


Schließlich das Endprodukt:

----------

wobei es eventuell auch berichtenswert ist  ::

----------

> ...Dann wieder für 7 Minuten in die Mirkowelle bei 750 Watt...


Sieht so unscheinbar aus, Deine Mikrowelle, schafft die denn mehr als 350 Watt?

----------

Aber natürlich schafft sie da, Monta, sonst hätte ich das ja nicht geschrieben.

----------


## Robert

Als Tip für die weitere Fotografie, es sieht besser aus, wenn man den Untergrund vorher kurz mal eben reinigt...  ::

----------


## Erich

> Als Tip für die weitere Fotografie, es sieht besser aus, wenn man den Untergrund vorher kurz mal eben reinigt...


Dann wäre es aber nicht authentisch.
Wird doch schon besser, diesmal hat Chak nicht auf den Rand vom Teller gekleckert

----------


## big_cloud

sieht lecker aus, werde ich mir fuer die Nachtschichtwoche besorgen


Gruesse
der
Lothar aus Lembeck

----------

Heute nun den letzten Teil meiner Testreihe. Es gibt noch ein viertes Gericht, irgendetwas süß-sauer, aber das wollte ich mir nicht antun.

So war denn als letztes Pad Thai dran. Ich war mir nicht ganz sicher, aber mir wurde bald klar, dass ich das Gericht auch im Original nicht mag.



So sieht es tiefgefroren aus:


Kleines Beweisfoto für Monta, dass meine Mikrowelle tatsächlich 750 Watt erreicht. Desegen wohl auch die Typbezeichnung.


Das Endprodukt sah gar nicht so schlecht aus und meines Erachtens hochwertiger als das, was ich bisher in Thailand an der Straße gesehen habe.

----------

> Das Endprodukt sah gar nicht so schlecht aus und meines Erachtens hochwertiger als das, was ich bisher in Thailand an der Straße gesehen habe.



@Chak, bis zum Gourmet ist es von KFC ueber Aldi und CP noch ein weiter Weg. 

Aber ich moechte nicht verhehlen, dass das du zumindest mit dem Fotografieren Fortschritte machst.

----------

Woody, neue Kamera.

KFC ist ein anderes gutes Thema. Mein Favorit ist ja der Zinger Tower Burger.

----------


## Enrico

Mir fällt auf, das auch hier das Asiatische immer mehr Einzug hält. Es gibt eigentlich kaum noch eine "Kaufhalle" die keine Asienabteilung hat. Gut, einiges teurer als im Großhandel, aber für die Kleinigkeit in der Not ist es zu ertragen. Das einzige was einfach nicht funktionieren will, sind reine Asialäden hier. Weis nicht der wievielte Versuch erst vor wenigen Wochen hier in Weimar scheiterte...

----------


## TeigerWutz

In Weimar scheitern sogar  Mähdrescherwerke!

----------


## Enrico

> In Weimar scheitern sogar  Mähdrescherwerke!


Dazu kann ich dir nicht viel sagen, nur das einige Teile des Werkes wohl immer noch ganz gut laufen. 

Bei den Asialäden war es immer das gleiche: guter Start, dann von heute auf morgen nur noch Nudelsuppen und kistenweise Sojasprossen  ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

> .... und kistenweise Sojasprossen


Sogar diese waren wahrsch. Mungobohnensprossen *

Wiki schreibt:
_Im deutschsprachigen Raum werden die Keimlinge oft auch fälschlicherweise als Sojasprossen bezeichnet._

----------


## Enrico

Selbst das ist noch so gut wie sicher. Gefertigt übrigens in einer alten riesengroßen Gärtnerei in Erfurt. Die hatte ich letztes Jahr mal entdeckt.

----------

